# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  अताउल्ला खान  के पुरे कलेक्शन

## sangita_sharma

अताउल्ला खान क पूरा  कलेक्शन एक साथ मिल सकता हे क्या नेट पर कंही

----------


## Dark Rider

> अताउल्ला खान क पूरा  कलेक्शन एक साथ मिल सकता हे क्या नेट पर कंही


मुझे यहाँ लगभग सारे मिले है 

http://goo.gl/zGcHY

----------


## Dark Rider

> अताउल्ला खान क पूरा  कलेक्शन एक साथ मिल सकता हे क्या नेट पर कंही


यदि सिर्फ चुनिन्दा ही चाहिए हो तो 









part 1

http://rapidshare.com/files/14149151...kuba_part1.rar

part 2

http://rapidshare.com/files/14150885...kuba_part2.rar

----------


## justsachin4u

dost hindi me likhne ki problem hai. mafi chahta hun. google input disable ho chuka hai aur net ki speed itni hai nhi ki mai online hindi type kr sku. isliye kshma krna.

mere paas ek sound clip hai. bdi mdhur hai. mujhe is k gane aur film ka pta btaye. aapka dhnybaad.

----------


## Neelima

> dost hindi me likhne ki problem hai. mafi chahta hun. google input disable ho chuka hai aur net ki speed itni hai nhi ki mai online hindi type kr sku. isliye kshma krna.
> 
> mere paas ek sound clip hai. bdi mdhur hai. mujhe is k gane aur film ka pta btaye. aapka dhnybaad.


Film कलाकार

----------


## sangita_sharma

बिखरी बिखरी झुल्फें तेरी पसीना माथे पर हे सच तो ये हे तुम घुस्से मै और भी प्यारे लगते हो 
रांहे ताकना तारे गिनना सादिक काम हमारा हे आज मगर क्या बात हे तुम भी जागे जागे लगते हो ओ दिल तोड़ के हंसती हो मेरा वफाये मेरी याद करोगी जब दुनिया मै ओ जब दुनिया मै मै ना रहा तो किसे बर्बाद करोगी 
ओ दिल तोड़ के हंसती हो मेरा वफाये मेरी याद करोगी  

तेरा दिल कोई जब भी दुखायेगा याद तुझको ये मेरा प्यार आयेगा 
ओ तेरे दिल वाले टूटे जब तार 
तो रो के फ़रियाद करोगी ओ दिल तोड़ के हंसती हो मेरा 
वफाये मेरी याद करोगी 
शुक्रिया मगर आपकी नवाजिशों का गम की दौलत मुझे अता कर दी
तुने हंस हंस के इन्तिहाँ की थी मैंने रो रो के इन्तिहाँ कर दी 

मेहंदी प्यार वाले हाथों मै लगोगी घर मेरे बाद गैर का बसाओगी
ओ मुझे मरने से ओ मुझे मरने से पहले ही यकीं था ये काम मेरे बाद करोगी 
ओ दिल तोड़ के हंसती हो मेरा वफाये मेरी याद करोगी जब दुनिया मै ओ जब दुनिया मै मै ना रहा तो किसे बर्बाद करोगी 
ओ दिल तोड़ के हंसती हो मेरा वफाये मेरी याद करोगी

----------


## Badtameez

सुन्दर प्रयास है!!!!

----------


## sangita_sharma

तुझे भूलना तो चाहा,
लेकिन भुला न पायेजितना भुलाना चाहा-जितना भुलाना चाहा,
तुम उतना याद आये,तुझे भूलना तो चाहा,
लेकिन भूला न पाय 


तूने कदर न जानीअनमोल चाह्तों का
खाया है मैंने धोखा तुझसे मोहब्बतों का
अल्लाह करे ये धोखा,अल्लाह करे ये धोखा
तू भी किसी से खाये तुझे भूलना तो चाहा,
लेकिन भूला न पाय गुजरे जमाने संगादिल

देखी न तेरी सूरत दिल कोसता रहे हैं,
तेरे प्यार की जरुरत हाय आके याद तेरी मेरी नींद रुठ जाये तुझे भूलना तो चाह लेकिन भुला न पाए 
मेरे दिल में रह गए हैं
अरमाँ मचल-मचल कर,अरमाँ मचल-मचल कर,खुशियों के सारे सामां,अश्कों में बह गये हैं
आने का वायदा करके,आने का वायदा करके
तुम लौट के न आये तुझेऐ फूर्कतों तुम्हारा है मजा ही कुछ निराला ऐ फूर्कतों तुम्हारा है मजा ही कुछ निराला देकर लहू जिगर का ये रोग मैंने पाला
सादिक जहाँ में ऐसा सादिक जहाँ में ऐसा कोई रोग न लगायें तुझे भूलना तो चाहा लेकिन भुला न पाए

----------


## sangita_sharma

मुझको  दफना  कर  वो  जब  वापस  जायेगे  साथ  रकीबों  के  वो  जश्न  मनाएगे  

मुझको  दफना  कर  वो  जब  वापस  जायेगे  साथ  रकीबों  के  वो  जश्न  मनाएगे  
मेरी  मौत  का  जश्न  मना  कर मेरे  प्यार  की  खाक  बना  कर  
अपनी आदत से वो बाज़ न आयेंगे  आज  रकीबों  का  वो  दिल  बहलाएँगे 
मुझको  दफना  कर  वो  जब  वापस  जायेगे  साथ  रकीबों  के  वो  जश्न  मनाएगे   


है  ये  जग  की  रीत  पुरानी  मिले  प्यार  में  ज़ख्म  निशानी  
उस  बेवफा  ने  मुझे  बर्बाद  ही  कर  डाला  मुझको  ज़िन्दगी  से  आज़ाद  ही  कर  डाला 
मुझको  दफना  कर  वो  जब  वापस  जायेगे  साथ  रकीबों  के  वो  जश्न  मनाएगे    


दिल   मेरा टूट   गया  है  बेदर्दी  रूठ  गया  है लाश  पे  रोने  वालों  जरा  उनको  मना  लाओ 

लाश  पे  रोने  वालों  जरा  उनको  मना  लाओ आखरी  बार  उनकी  मुझे  शकल  दिखा  जाओ 
मुझको  दफना  कर  वो  जब  वापस  जायेगे  साथ  रकीबों  के  वो  जश्न  मनाएगे    
जब  डोरी  सांस  की  टूटी  जब  सादिक   दुनिया  रूठी  
मेरे  होठों  पे  तो  उसका   ही  था  यारो   लाश   पे  नई  आया  वो  बड़ा  बेवफा  यारो 
  मुझको  दफना  कर  वो  जब  वापस  जायेगे  साथ  रकीबों  के  वो  जश्न  मनाएगे     मुझको  दफना  कर  वो  जब  वापस  जायेगे  साथ  रकीबों  के  वो  जश्न  मनाएगे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों जो सदस्य अताउल्लाह खान इशाखेल्वी साब को पसंद करते हैं वो अपने  पसंदीदा गीत भी बताएं! मैं भी अता साब का फेन हूँ! उनके तकरीबन सभी गाने  सुने हैं!

उनका एक बहुत शानदार  गीत  है!आप सभी ने अगर न सुना हो तो जरूर सुनें!


तेरे बिना दिल मेरा, इक पल भी नहीं लगता!
आजा ओ हरजाई , गम मेरा नहीं घटता !
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*
दोस्तों आप सब तौल्लाह खान को एक ऐसे गायक के रूप में जानते हैं जिसकी आवाज  में दर्द भरा है! मुझे एक ऐसा वीडियो मिला जिसमे खान साब बड़ी ख़ुशी से गा  रहे हैं और कमाल कि बात ये सुनिये कि नाच भी रहे हैं! 
तो आप सबके लिए वो   वीडियो लाया हूँ!*

----------


## Shamma

अत्ता साहिब की मेरी जिंदगी मैं क्या importance है, शब्दों में बयाँ करना कठिन है..........................

उनके लगभग सभी गीत मैंने सुने हैं. एक गीत के पहले वो बोलते हैं
दिल समझे है जन्नत का बदल तेरी जवानी,
ईमान में डाले हैं खलिल तेरी तेरी जवानी/

है एक हसीं नज़म अगर तेरा सरापा,
है एक पङकती सी ग़ज़ल तेरी जवानी,

और आँखों के दरीचों में अल्फ लैला का मंजिर,
बगदाद का है कोई महल तेरी जवानी

और आ प्यार के पनघट पे किसी रोज नहा ले,
खिल उठेगी मानिद-ए-कँवल तेरी जवानी.

----------


## Shamma

> मुझे यहाँ लगभग सारे मिले है 
> 
> http://goo.gl/zGcHY


यह तो ऐसे बोलता है जी 

*यह ब्लॉग मात्र आमंत्रित पाठकों के लिए है* http://ihatesadsong.blogspot.com/ लगता है आपको इस ब्लॉग को पढ़ने के लिए  आमंत्रित नहीं किया गया है. अगर आपको लगता है कि कोई गलती हुई है, तो आप  ब्लॉग के लेखक से संपर्क कर एक आमंत्रण के लिए अनुरोध कर सकते हैं.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> अत्ता साहिब की मेरी जिंदगी मैं क्या importance है, शब्दों में बयाँ करना कठिन है..........................
> 
> उनके लगभग सभी गीत मैंने सुने हैं. एक गीत के पहले वो बोलते हैं
> दिल समझे है जन्नत का बदल तेरी जवानी,
> ईमान में डाले हैं खलिल तेरी तेरी जवानी/
> 
> है एक हसीं नज़म अगर तेरा सरापा,
> है एक पङकती सी ग़ज़ल तेरी जवानी,
> 
> ...


*बेहतरीन!
बेमिसाल!
इस शेर के लिए आपका शुक्रिया मित्र!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

attaulaH khan vol 27 only mp3

----------


## MALLIKA

*अत्ताउल्ला   खा* जी के लगभग मैंने भी सारे गाने सुने होंगे !
शायद कुछ बाकी भी हो सकते है ! मैं भी उनकी बहुत बड़ी प्रशंसक हूँ !


उनका एक गाना मुझे बहुत पसंद है 
जिसमे  उन्होंने अपनी दर्द भरी आवाज से जान डाल दी है !




*आती है रात ओढ़े हए दर्द का कफ़न ,*
*जालिम तेरी निगाह से जलता गया कफ़न*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मित्रों सारे गाने यहाँ है

----------


## andythegood

भाई आप ने मेरी मुराद पुरी कर दी,मुझे पता नहीं की रेपो कैसे दिया जाता है पर धन्यवाद् जरुर दूंगा :clap:

----------


## andythegood

टूटे हुए दिलो के हाल को किस तरह से बया किया जाता है ये अताउल्लाह साहब से कोई पूछे,ये गजल नहीं फ़साना है इश्क में तबाह लोगो का।

----------


## manojdjoshi

> भाई आप ने मेरी मुराद पुरी कर दी,मुझे पता नहीं की रेपो कैसे दिया जाता है पर धन्यवाद् जरुर दूंगा :clap:


आप पोस्ट के दाई तरफ के स्टार (चित्र सलंग्न हे ) पर क्लिक करके रेपो दे सकते हे

----------


## Krish13

दर्द तो रुकने का अब नाम नहीं लेता है
सब्र से दिल भी मेरा काम नहीं लेता है

जबसे बक्शे है आँखों को आंसू तुने
तबसे दीवाना दिल आराम नहीं लेता है
सब्र से दिल भी मेरा काम नहीं लेता है

इतना संग दिल है के बर्बाद वो करके मुझको
आपने सर कोई भी इलज़ाम नहीं लेता है
सब्र से दिल भी मेरा काम नहीं लेता है

ये इनायत भी नहीं कम मेरे हरजाई की
ज़ख़्म देता है मगर दाम नहीं लेता है
सब्र से दिल भी मेरा काम नहीं लेता है

दर्द तो रुकने का अब नाम नहीं लेता है
सब्र से दिल भी मेरा काम नहीं लेता है

----------


## Krish13

मैं दुनियां तेरी छोड़ चला-3
जरा सूरत तो दिखला जाना
दो आँसू लेके आँखों में-2
तुम लाश पे मेरी आ जाना
मैं दुनियां तेरी छोड़ चला,
जरा…

तेरी राहें देखते देखते
ही सांसों की डोरी टूट गई
मुझे प्यार तुम्हारा मिल ना सका
मेरे दिल की नगरी लुट गई
कहीं खबर न हो जाए दुनिया को-2
मुझे चुपके से दफना जाना
मैं दुनिया तेरी…

गैरों का दामन थाम बैठे,
तुम भूल के प्यार गरीबों का
तेरी दीद की नजरें प्यासी हैं
अब छोड़ दो साथ नकाबों का
मैं आखिर तेरा आशिक हूँ-2
आँखों की प्यास बुझा जाना
मैं दुनिया तेरी छोड़ चला....

जरा मुझे मालूम है संगादिल तुझे इस बात
का डर है
कि तेरी बेवफाई का चर्चा मैं आम कर
दूंगा
न आयेगा रुकीबों के तसब्बर में
कभी 'सादिक'
मैं अपने नाम को कुछ इस तरह गुमनाम कर
दूंगा
अब खाक में मिल जाए खाक मेरी
जब तुमसे जुदा मैं हो जाऊँ
जब हो जाए मय्यत दफन मेरी
जब गहरी नींद में सो जाऊँ
तुम आकर मेरी तरबत पे-2
एक प्यार का दीप जला जाना,
मैं दुनिया तेरी........

मेरी लहद से हो जब गुजर तेरा
कुछ देर जरा तुम रुक जाना
जरा हाथ उठाकर संगदिल तुम
आँखों से मोती बरसाना
फिर कब्र पे लिपट सादिक की-2
संगदिल का हाल सुना जाना,
मैं दुनियाँ…

----------


## ashwanimale

> टूटे हुए दिलो के हाल को किस तरह से बया किया जाता है ये अताउल्लाह साहब से कोई पूछे,ये गजल नहीं फ़साना है इश्क में तबाह लोगो का।


माशूक से बिछुड़ों का दर्द इतना गहरा होता,
कि दर्द की आदत सी पड़ जाती है, 
यादों को उनकी सीने से लगाने की,
उस दौर से निकलने का मन ही नहीं होता,
तभी तो अताउल्ला तेरे गीतों से दूर नहीं हो सकता!

----------


## Krish13

"जमाना' कुछ भी कहे, उसका एहतराम न कर 2
जिसे जमीर न माने -उसे सलाम न कर
शराब पीकर बहकना है, तो उसे न ही 2
हलाल चीज का इस तरह से हराम न कर"
दोनों को आ सकी न निभानी मुहब्बत 2
अब पड़ रही है हमको भुलानी मुहब्बत,
दोनों…
किन2 रिफाकतों से दिए बासी मुहब्बत मगर 2
उसकी न याद आई पुरानी मुहब्ब्त्…2
दोनों को
गुजरती रुतों के जख्त अभी तक भरे नही 2
फिर और क्यो किसी को पढ़नी मुहब्बत-2
अब -हमने तो करवटों में जवानी गुजार दी,
हसरत से दर्द गैर का दर देखते रहे
बस पशे रकाब का मंजूर न पूछिए,
क्या देखना था अपना जिगर देखते रहे
इस पर दरे फरेव है क्या इनका एतवार2
ये प्यार खुशनसीब पुरानी मुहब्बत-2 अब
जाने वो कौन से रास्ते से आए घर 2
हर सुखों का अपना अपने साथ लाया है,
मुहब्बत जानू तन्हा मेरे हिस्से में आया है,
मोहब्बत इब्बत मेरी मोहब्बत इन्तहा मेरी,
मोहब्बत से एकराब है वफा फना मेरी।
मोहब्बत आरजू मेरी मोहब्बत जुस्तजू मेरी,
मोहब्बत खामोशी मेरी, मोहब्बत गुफ्तगू मेरी-2
मुहब्बत ही मेरी ताकत, मोहब्बत ही जवानी है -2
मुहब्बत हो न वीरान ,मेरी जिन्दगानी है
जाने वो आज कौन से रस्ते से घर-2
हरमोड़ हर गली पे दिखा दी मोहब्बत-2
अब क्या दिल की हालों का,बयां सबके सामने
न पूछा कैसे-कैसे गुजरती है,
जिन्दगी ऐ दोस्त ,बड़ी तवील कहानी है ,
फिर कभी ऐ दोस्त पिया नसीब भी मुझसा न हो जमाने में
तेरे बगैर गुजरती है चाँदनी ऐ दोस्त
क्या दिल की हालतों का बयां सबके सामने-2
क्या अप्ने आपसे भी तो पाली मोहब्बत-2
अब पड़ रही है हमको भुलानी मुहब्बत
दोनों को आ सकी न निभानी मुहब्बत...

----------


## sultania

> माशूक से बिछुड़ों का दर्द इतना गहरा होता,
> कि दर्द की आदत सी पड़ जाती है, 
> यादों को उनकी सीने से लगाने की,
> उस दौर से निकलने का मन ही नहीं होता,
> तभी तो अताउल्ला तेरे गीतों से दूर नहीं हो सकता!


सीमित गायन क्षमता होने के बाद भी  अताउल्ला जी के गायन मैं एक विशेष क्षमता है--*सुनने वालो को लगता है की वो खुद ये गीत अपने दिल से गा रहा है । 
मैंने लगभग देश के हर हिस्से मैं इनके गीतो को बजते देखा है।*

----------


## sultania

इश्क में हम तुम्हे क्या बताये किस कदर चोट खाए हुवे है,
मौत ने हम को मारा है और हम जिंदगी के सताए हुवे हैं ,
पहन कर शादी का जोड़ा उसने सिर्फ़ चूमा था मेरे कफ़न को,
बस उसी दिन से जन्नत की हूरें मुझको दूल्हा बनाये हुवे है,
सुर्ख आंखों में काजल लगा है मुख  पे वादा  सजाये हुवे है,
ऐसे आए है मय्यत पे मेरी जैसे शादी में आए हुवे है,
  ऐ लहद अपनी मट्टी से कहदे दाग लगने नपाये कफ़न को आज ही हमने बदले है 
कपड़े आज ही हम नहाए हुवे हैं,बिखरी जुल्फें परेशान चेहरा अश्क आँखों में आए हुवे है, 
ए काजल ठहर जा चंद लम्हे वोह इबादत को आए हुवे है,
दफ़न के वक्त सब दोस्तों ने यह चुकाया मोहब्बत का बदला, 
फैक दी ख़ाक मेरे बदन पर यह न सोंचा नहाय हुवे है,
उनकी तारीफ़ क्या पूछते हो उम्र सारी गुनाहों में गुजरी ऐसे, 
मासूमियत से है बैठे ऐसे जैसे की गंगा में नहाए हुवे है,
जिंदगी में न रास आई राहत चैन से अब सोने दो कफ़न में, 
ए फरिश्तो तुम तो न मारो हम तो इस जहाँ के सताए हुवे है,
खोयी खोयी सी बेचैन आँखे बेक़रारी है चेहरे पे छाई, छोड़ दो देना झूठी तसल्ली इश्क की चोट खाए हुवे है .......

----------


## Krish13

रास्ते खुद ही तबाही के निकाले हमने

कर दिया दिल किसी पत्थर के हवाले हमने

हमको मालूम है क्या शह है मुहब्बत लोगो

अपना घर फूँक के देखे उजाले हमने

अश्कोँ के लेके धारे
अश्कोँ के लेके धारे

बेआस बे सहारे लो कूँच कर रहे हैँ

हम शहर से तुम्हारे

ये तेरा जुल्म है या तकदीर के सितम हैँ

कैसे तुम्हे बताएँ कितने उदास हम हैँ

तूफां मेँ घिरे हैँ मिलते नही किनारे

अश्कोँ के लेके धारे 
बेआस बे सहारे
लो कूँच कर रहे हैँ हम शहर से तुम्हारे

तेरे मरीज ए गम की नब्ज भी थम रही है 2

अब मौत धीरे धीरे शरहले जम रही है
इस हाल ए बेकशी मेँ कोई क्या तुम्हे पुकारे

अस्कोँ के लेके धारे.........

कोई कह दे ये मुहब्बत के खरीदारोँ से
प्यार वो सह है जो मिलती नही बजारोँ से

हम तो पहले ही मुहब्बत मेँ जले हुए बैठे हैँ
क्यो डराते हो दहकते हुए अंगारोँ से

नफरत की भीड़ मेँ हम कुछ ऐसे घिर गये हैँ -2-
हम मौत से ही पहले बेमौत मर गये हैँ

हैँ डर के सौख सदमे तकदीर के सितारे
अस्कोँ के लेके धारे बेआस बेसहारे
लो कूच कर रहे हैँ हम शहर से तुम्हारे।

----------


## Krish13

रास्ते खुद ही तबाही के निकाले हमने

कर दिया दिल किसी पत्थर के हवाले हमने

हमको मालूम है क्या शह है मुहब्बत लोगो

अपना घर फूँक के देखे उजाले हमने

अश्कोँ के लेके धारे
अश्कोँ के लेके धारे

बेआस बे सहारे लो कूँच कर रहे हैँ

हम शहर से तुम्हारे

ये तेरा जुल्म है या तकदीर के सितम हैँ

कैसे तुम्हे बताएँ कितने उदास हम हैँ

तूफां मेँ घिरे हैँ मिलते नही किनारे

अश्कोँ के लेके धारे 
बेआस बे सहारे
लो कूँच कर रहे हैँ हम शहर से तुम्हारे

तेरे मरीज ए गम की नब्ज भी थम रही है 2

अब मौत धीरे धीरे शरहले जम रही है
इस हाल ए बेकशी मेँ कोई क्या तुम्हे पुकारे

अस्कोँ के लेके धारे.........

कोई कह दे ये मुहब्बत के खरीदारोँ से
प्यार वो सह है जो मिलती नही बजारोँ से

हम तो पहले ही मुहब्बत मेँ जले हुए बैठे हैँ
क्यो डराते हो दहकते हुए अंगारोँ से

नफरत की भीड़ मेँ हम कुछ ऐसे घिर गये हैँ -2-
हम मौत से ही पहले बेमौत मर गये हैँ

हैँ डर के सौख सदमे तकदीर के सितारे
अस्कोँ के लेके धारे बेआस बेसहारे
लो कूच कर रहे हैँ हम शहर से तुम्हारे।

----------


## vedant thakur

अताउल्लाह खान एक समय एकदम टॉप पर था लेकिन आज कोई नाम लेने वाला भी नही है उसका ,बेचारा वो या बेचारे हम !!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

अच्छा सिला दिया तूने मैरे प्यार का 
की यार नें ही लुट लिया दिल यार का

----------


## ingole

अश्कों की माला मेरे गले पह्नाके 
खुश हैं वो घर किसी और का बसा के

----------


## loolugupta

aankhe bhar aayi

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> aankhe bhar aayi


sach??????? meri bhi ..

hahahahahahahahahajajajaj

----------


## pankaj shukla

नहीं.... पर काफी सारे गीत मुझे याद है जुबानी.. कई गीतों के लिरिक्स भेज सकता हूँ. खुद टाइप करके....

----------

